# Do you have a book trailer? I'd love to post it on my blog!



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

I've started a new site to collect and organize book trailers. http://bestbooktrailers.tumblr.com

I only have a few so far but I know a lot of authors make them. The plan is to categorize them by genre and create a system for people to rate them. So, if you have a trailer for your book, you can post it here and I'll post it on the blog. It would be great if you included a description and any tags you might want as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Great idea and thanks so much! I have two. (I'm a voice actor and do the narrations on them.)

The first is for my romantic novella, _Spouse Hunting_, just .99. _She gave up on her happily ever after, but it just might find her anyway when she goes house hunting._ Tags would be sweet romance, romantic comedy, contemporary romance, weddings, sisters


----------



## cfmillhouse (May 16, 2011)

I have three:











Also check out this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=69670.0;all I started it some weeks ago and is loaded with promos.

Thanks


----------



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you! I've posted these at http://bestbooktrailers.tumblr.com. I'll work on organizing all of them so they are easier to search for.

Charles, your book trailers are really cool. I used the description on YouTube for the caption and used some of the tags from there. Also, thanks for the link to the previous thread. I'll check it out. I wanted to make sure authors wanted their trailers posted before I put them up.

And nice voice acting Lisa


----------



## Bconvis (Nov 27, 2010)

I have three trailers plus a piece of video flash horror at my Youtube site. I'd love it if you posted them at your site.











Take them and post them if you'd like. Tags for all three would be horror, ghosts, short stories. Dogs of War is a 25,000 word novella, a ghost story, while the other two trailers are for two short story collections

Thanks


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks so much, I have one for my sequel, Final Justice.






ETA Forgot the description. ;-(

This is the sequel to Impeding Justice but is also a standalone thriller/adventure.

After suffering a breakdown and quitting the force, former Detective Inspector Lorne Simpkins is contacted by a friend at MI6 to help in a covert operation. Against her will, Lorne is convinced to help track down an old enemy, a sadistic and calculating criminal whose ambition is to become the world's richest man.

It's up to Lorne and the agent to prevent him, which results in a chase through France.

Thank you. x


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

Trailer for my dystopian short story, The Hour of the Time, included in my anthology, The Endlands.


----------



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

Cool trailers everyone! I've posted them at http://bestbooktrailers.tumblr.com. I still have a lot of work to do on the blog, but go ahead and check it out. I look forward to getting more trailers.

Thanks


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

originsean said:


> Cool trailers everyone! I've posted them at http://bestbooktrailers.tumblr.com. I still have a lot of work to do on the blog, but go ahead and check it out. I look forward to getting more trailers.
> 
> Thanks


Appreciate it Orginsean!!


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

I have one. For my novel .._.and night falls_. Thanks for this great idea!

Tags: blackmail, florida, real estate, murder, Hurricane Ivan, deputy


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Tags: Fantasy, Epic Fantasy, Action-Adventure

Description: A story of adventure, friendship, loyalty and sacrifice, *Flank Hawk* is set in the distant future where magic exists and brutish ogres are more than a child's nightmare.

website: www.ervin-author.com


----------



## KNA (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi there - Thank you. My book trailer is of Phobic Dawn - Katy Walters

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2nKYAfTI3Q
It's 2065 and Ben Tobin Super Cop, hiding his true identity, fights for the right to live and love.

The cult takes victims. From London, Paris, Dusseldorf, New York - police find bodies of young women draped over monuments - covered in snakes; a sacred stone relic left by the body.

In 2065, Ben, a Super Cop is an enigma, his true identity known to the few. He works undercover for MI8 who exact a terrible price - perfection. Any defects physical or mental could result in liquidation.

Unwittingly he is an agent for a sinister organization in the bowels of Whitehall.
To his horror, Ben begins to experience phobic attacks - nightmares haunting his nights, He dare not let anyone know. Any hint to MI8 means termination.
Desperate he turns to American psychologist Dr. Lucy Roberts, a rebel. He has no choice, he must take the chance she will not report him.
As they join forces to solve the secret of the stone relic, Ben and Lucy are drawn into a love-hate relationship.
Their fight to save the lives of the abducted women takes them to the dawn of civilization - to the root of Ben's phobias.
Tags: Science Fiction - Thriller - crime - romance - cyborgs - clones -

Thank you so much. 
Best wishes, Katy.xx


----------



## KNA (Feb 1, 2011)

have Tired to embed Phobic Dawn - Katy Walters Trailer here. Hope it works. )

It's 2065 and Ben Tobin Super Cop, hiding his true identity, fights for the right to live and love.

The cult takes victims. From London, Paris, Dusseldorf, New York - police find bodies of young women draped over monuments - covered in snakes; a sacred stone relic left by the body.

In 2065, Ben, a Super Cop is an enigma, his true identity known to the few. He works undercover for MI8 who exact a terrible price - perfection. Any defects physical or mental could result in liquidation.

Unwittingly he is an agent for a sinister organization in the bowels of Whitehall.
To his horror, Ben begins to experience phobic attacks - nightmares haunting his nights, He dare not let anyone know. Any hint to MI8 means termination.
Desperate he turns to American psychologist Dr. Lucy Roberts, a rebel. He has no choice, he must take the chance she will not report him.
As they join forces to solve the secret of the stone relic, Ben and Lucy are drawn into a love-hate relationship.
Their fight to save the lives of the abducted women takes them to the dawn of civilization - to the root of Ben's phobias.

Tags: Science Fiction, crime, thriller, romance, cyborgs, clones.

Thank you Katy. )

http://sciencefiction-paranormal-katywalters.com


----------



## jtshelnutt (Apr 21, 2011)

I have made two, the first is one that I made for my book WYRMEWOOD and the Forsaken Orb & is an animated trailer or what I think a trailer about the book would look like.
The second is a video on the making of my cover for my TYMESPELL novella. Although the final cover for TYMESPELL ended up differently, it still is a good representation of what I worked with to make it.


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

Description: The book trailer for Jess C Scott's debut coming-of-age blog/IM novel, EyeLeash.

Tags: Blog novel, coming of age, sex, love

Thanks so much for the opportunity!


----------



## FEM4Ever (Jun 4, 2011)

First of all, let me tell you that this is a great idea! Thank you for the opportunity! I also like the fact that authors who are starting out planning for DIY trailers can check out your log and get a sense of the types of trailers and the various options.

Here's the trailer for my YA fantasy/sci-fi novel Egypt: the Uprising.


----------



## cfmillhouse (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting my promos.  I'll add a link to my website
www.charlesmillhouse.com


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

What a great idea! Thanks for the opportunity to spread book trailers around.

I have one for my new novel, Blood and Guitars.

Short description: A vampire conceals her true identity when a rock star makes her feel alive again.

Tags: Paranormal, young adult, new series, first book, new author, fantasy, romance


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

I do not! But I wanted to say that this is a great use of Tumblr. Perfect for it really.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Great use of Tumblr and very generous of you. I have three trailers that I hope you'll add:

Sultana: 




Description: In medieval southern Spain, the fate of the last Moorish Dynasty lies in the hands of one woman.

Tags: historical fiction, Moorish Spain, Alhambra, medieval

Long Way Home: 




Description: At the intersection of busy California highways, two lives collide.

Tags: contemporary, women's fiction, accident, relationships, betrayal, secrets


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

What a great idea! I have a few I'd be grateful if you could add:

Fire Season - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RukHTHHc7Kk
Tags - adventure, action, flying, disaster, aviation, aircraft, thriller, drama
Arrival (free short story) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UElFlvhj5ws
Tags - short story, free, ebook
The Docks - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUjCmk4MNps
tags:crime, thriller, novella, novellette, ebook
Conflict of Interest (Coming Soon) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDvjoVVAobM
tags:crime, thriller, novella, novellette, ebook


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's the link for my YA novel Return the Heart. Not sure I can actually get the trailer on here, but I'll try. Thanks so much!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqZikKHQcfg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

Great idea. I have a trailer for Hemlock Lake, a mystery involving the search for an arsonist and killer in a remote Catskill Mountain Community. (and I hope I post these correctly - I'm a technosaur)


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks, originsean! Great idea! Here's mine for Bad Spirits:





http://www.youtube.com/embed/zI3YKDi-hGY
How the heck do you embed video into a thread? I've tried a couple of times and haven't figured it out. Of course, I'm embed-challenged...

Here's the blurb for the book: Kate Jones is on the run with a backpack full of money, intent on finding her way back to the United States from Mexico. Unfortunately, a ruthless drug lord named Salazar is just as intent on finding her, retrieving his stolen money, and making her pay for ever having left him. Is there anyone she can trust?


----------



## Aynoit Ashor (Mar 15, 2011)

I loved watching the trailers above. Get's me all excited and ready to buy books. 

Here are mine.

I Wish I Would've By: Aynoit Ashor (Tags: lies, secrets, abuse, kindle, nook)





Thank you in advance.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

This is for Catch a Shooting Star. Enchanted Heart coming soon!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHk9r_RmqBI

Thanks!


----------



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for all the trailers! I think I'm caught up and they are all posted on http://bestbooktrailers.tumblr.com/

I have some organizing to do so they can be found easily. With that in mind, could you please let me know what specific genre you see your book being a part of. Some of these are in the tags you've provided, but it would useful for sorting these if you listed a specific genre or two for the trailer to be indexed. Like you could have scifi and fantasy or romance and adventure. You don't have to pick just one!

Charles, thanks for linking from your website. If you, or anyone else, would like their personal blog or website listed under their trailer, please let me know. I've done this for a few of them. What I've been doing for all is linking to where your book can be bought on Amazon. I've thought about adding cover art images as well, but that might slow down the load time.

Anyway, thanks again and keep them coming!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

What a great opportunity - thanks Sean!

Xenofreak Nation, YA Sci-fi. Tags: young adult, science fiction, dystopian, thriller, romance, bioengineering, cloning.

Illegally bioengineered animal skin grafts have replaced tattoos in popularity, giving rise to a unique criminal demographic: Xenofreaks. Bryn Vega is kidnapped because of her father's anti-xeno activities, thrusting her into the hard-core underground xenofreak society. She must overcome betrayal and decide whom to trust in a world where the line between good and evil is a matter of perspective...


----------



## Ross Payton (Jul 10, 2011)

This is a great idea 

I did a web series - several short videos each set in the world of my book:

Zombies of the World - comedy, horror 
tags: zombies, undead, living dead, mummy, horror, parody, ghoul, revenant

*Synopsis*: Zombies menace humanity, yet we barely understand them. There are books that show you how to kill the undead but this is the first study to explain the importance of zombies to us. Zombies of the World reveals the undead to be a valuable part of our ecosystem and the key to new discoveries in medicine and technology.No other book covers these topics. Zombies of the World brilliantly documents that evolution has led to a wide variety of species. Few outside the scientific community even realize that creatures like the Egyptian Mummy (Mortifera mumia aegyptus) are actually zombies. Some species are even harmless to humans. The Dancing Zombie (Mortifera immortalis choreographicus) only seeks to thrill humans with elaborate dance routines. Destroying the undead isn't always the answer. Even if we could annihilate all zombies, we would lose knowledge potentially vital to our own survival. After decades of research, we have no idea why zombies never tire or stop. They possess an endless source of energy to shamble or (in some cases) sprint after us. Unlocking this mystery could benefit all humanity. Only Zombies of the World tackles this issue and many other paradoxes.











I have 2 more to post so be sure to subscribe to the youtube channel


----------



## Jude Hardin (Feb 5, 2011)

Great idea. Thanks!

Here's a link to the trailer for Pocket-47, my debut thriller: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SdzVGu1meE

Here's the description:

Rule #2 in private investigator Nicholas Colt's Philosophy of Life: If you have a good Tuesday, Wednesday is likely to be a bit*h.

Welcome to Wednesday.

Fifteen-year-old Brittney Ryan has taken to the streets. Colt is hired to find her and bring her home.

Piece of cake, he thinks. A surprise visit to the forbidden boyfriend should put this one in the scrapbook.

But something more sinister is behind Brittney's disappearance, and Colt soon finds himself in an ever-widening maze of deceit, betrayal, and murder.

And, when he learns what the mysterious phrase Pocket-47 means, he is haunted even more by the plane crash that killed his family and rock band twenty years ago--a crash he now realizes might not have been an accident.

Colt is determined to save Brittney and untangle the threads of his own tortured past.

Unfortunately, one of the most heinous and violent criminals in modern history has other ideas.

Which might be okay, because&#8230;

Rule #1 in Nicholas Colt's Philosophy of Life: Screw the rules. Let's jam.


----------



## eddvoss (Apr 23, 2011)

I have been posting trailers for different short stories in my collection Rambling. It is easier to just link to then Video page on my website.
http://eddvoss.com/Videos.aspx The firs one is another project that I did with my photography, but the rest are all about the book.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

originsean said:


> I have some organizing to do so they can be found easily. With that in mind, could you please let me know what specific genre you see your book being a part of.
> 
> If you, or anyone else, would like their personal blog or website listed under their trailer, please let me know.


Bad Spirits is Suspense and Action/Adventure. My website is http://www.dvberkom.com

Thanks, originsean- this is great fun!


----------



## Aimee Laine (Jul 11, 2011)

I have one! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ri-VQxt2xw&feature=mh_lolz&list=HL1310946385


----------



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

Great!  I've got them all and I've updated yours dvberkom.  Almost at fifty trailers!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Guess it won't hurt to throw mine into the mix. 

Book Video trailer for *Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter*

Amazon Sales Page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0036OS9NC

Synopsis: Intergalactic bounty hunter Zyra Zanr stumbles upon a secret plot to assassinate high-ranking members of the InterGalactic Senate. Zyra is reluctant to get involved, but unseen forces conspire to draw her into a conflict that threatens to explode into a galactic war. Little does Zyra know that she alone can save mankind from an impending holocaust. Winner of the Red Adept Annual Indie Award (2010) 'Top Science Fiction'.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

originsean said:


> Great! I've got them all and I've updated yours dvberkom. Almost at fifty trailers!


Thanks!


----------



## jimbronyaur (Feb 9, 2011)

[/youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdTx6yXo3F4[/youtube]

-jb


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Super! I have four but two that I am really pushing:

A story about a Hispanic girl, dropped into life in California, after her father is murdered in the drug wars. She wants to celebrate the Day of the Dead to honor her father and needs to get back to Tijuana to honor him properly. 
Book Title: Some Rivers End on the Day of the Dead
h




Thanks for the opportunity to share. eg


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

I love looking at book trailers. May I ask what program(s) and/or services you guys are using to make these trailers? Was it an expensive endeavor?


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

RM Prioleau said:


> I love looking at book trailers. May I ask what program(s) and/or services you guys are using to make these trailers? Was it an expensive endeavor?


Hi RM,
I used Movie Maker (comes with Windows) and found free or almost free royalty-free music and photos. It didn't take long to learn the program and I had a lot of fun creating it.
Hope this helps!
DV


----------



## CKVolnek (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for this most gracious offer Sean. I have two tween book trailers.

My first is titled Ghost Dog of Roanoke Island.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbJEF9TjZzo






Ghost Dog of Roanoke Island
In 1587, over 100 colonists disappeared without a trace, leaving behind not only unanswered questions, but a terrifying evil. Now it's up to twelve year-old Jack Dahlgren to unravel the age-old mystery and save his family from the hateful beast that haunts the island.

With the help of newfound friend, Manny, a Native American shaman, and an elusive Giant Mastiff, Jack must piece together the clues of the Lost Colony to discover what really happened. Shrouded in ancient Native American folklore, it's up to Jack to uncover what the evil is and why it haunts his island. But can he destroy it...before it destroys him?

Ghost Dog of Roanoke Island by C.K. Volnek. Available September, 2011 by MuseItUp Publishing

My other novel is a tween horse story called A Horse Called Trouble

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyJ1J9wESEY






A Horse Called Trouble 
A troubled teen must overcome her abusive past to save the defiant horse that has taught her to love and trust again.

A Horse Called Trouble, by C.K. Volnek. Available December, 2011 by MuseItUp Publishing


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

RM Prioleau said:


> I love looking at book trailers. May I ask what program(s) and/or services you guys are using to make these trailers? Was it an expensive endeavor?


I used Movie Maker too. I'm no slouch in the music department, so I usually whip up my own soundtracks. But I agree with the above statement that royalty-free music is an awesome way to go for those who are looking to feature great sounding music in their book trailers on a shoestring budget. As for the artwork, I commissioned original pieces, so it got a little pricey there. But you can use stock photos in place of original art to keep your costs down.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow...everyone is so talented!

This is my trailer for my YA vampire romance, Blood Sisters:






Thanks for offering to do this


----------



## C.A. Deyton (Jun 16, 2011)

Love it! Here's mine...


----------



## C.A. Deyton (Jun 16, 2011)

C.A. Deyton said:


> Love it! Here's mine...


It's a paranormal romance...tages include vampires, demons, devil, angel, fallen, reincarnation


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I have three trailers:

1. Twenty-Five Years Ago Today

Category: Mystery, Suspense, Romantic Suspense
For twenty-five years, Diana Ferguson's killer has gotten away with murder. When rookie obit writer and newsroom editorial assistant Kris Langley investigates the cold case of the artistic young cocktail waitress who was obsessed with Greek and Roman mythology, she must fight to stay off the obituary page herself. 
Tags: mystery fiction, suspense fiction, romance novels, crime fiction, Greek mythology, newspapers






2. Sink or Swim:
Category: Mystery, Suspense, Romantic suspense
How do you change the channel when reality TV turns to murder? After starring on a hit game show set aboard a Tall Ship, personal trainer Cassidy Novak discovers that she has attracted a stalker. Soon, she will need to call SOS for real. 
Tags: reality-shows, reality-TV, mystery novel, suspense novel, Survivor






3. The Flag Keeper 
Children's Books, Holidays, Picture Books
Elizabeth may be a little bear, but she treats the American flag with big respect. After Dad leaves for a trip, Elizabeth pledges to raise the flag all by herself and create her own Independence Day. This book is designed to teach children about U.S. flag etiquette through an educational fiction story. It includes discussion questions, flag facts, and an activity. 
Tags: flags, Flag Day, July4th, patriotism, children's books, America, USA






My web site is: http://stacyjuba.com/blog/ Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Always love to get in on the book trailer listings. Here is my children's middle reader novel:
_The Lost Secret of Fairies_
Wanda had always read about adventure. Now she was in the middle of one. The World of Fairies is real, and she is their new Crystal Keeper, human caretaker to the World of Fairies. But the Fairy World is in trouble. The fairies are falling ill from the pollution that ravishes the world above. Wanda has to find the key to their cure, before it's too late.

Tags: Children's book, fantasy, fairies, fairy, magic, crystals, cats, children's fantasy


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

here's mine o


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for the opportunity!!!

These are the first two books of the *Trilogy of Shadows* series.

Tagline~ ~Sometimes the anti-hero is the only hero you can find

Cameo the Assassin: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003QCIQ3M

Cameo and the Highwayman: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046ZRJKE

Cameo the Assassin:





Dawn


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

RM Prioleau said:


> I love looking at book trailers. May I ask what program(s) and/or services you guys are using to make these trailers? Was it an expensive endeavor?


I use stock photos from Dreamstime and Fotolia that are reasonably priced, IMO. You can get royalty free music from Incompetech http://incompetech.com/m/c/royalty-free/ and put it all together with Windows Movie Maker.


----------



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, 62 and counting!

@C.A. Deyton, thank you for adding your book trailer to http://bestbooktrailers.tumblr.com! Since your book isn't out yet, I couldn't find a description for it. Do you have a description that you'd like to go along with your trailer?

Thank you everyone


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

What a great idea! If you have room, could you add mine? Tags are romantic suspense, paranormal romance, romance, suspense, fiction, kindle






Thanks, 
Tallulah


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

tags: time travel, paranormal, historical fiction, adventure, kindle


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff (Sep 21, 2009)

Wonderful idea, thank you! (I think it's telling that you have separate categories for horror, sci-fi, YA and fantasy; those genres seem to lend themselves to trailers more than other genres do.

_The Harrowing_

http://youtu.be/bFpRLP_2J1A

_The Price_

http://youtu.be/z3PByy8GHDQ


----------



## C.A. Deyton (Jun 16, 2011)

originsean said:


> Thanks, 62 and counting!
> 
> @C.A. Deyton, thank you for adding your book trailer to http://bestbooktrailers.tumblr.com! Since your book isn't out yet, I couldn't find a description for it. Do you have a description that you'd like to go along with your trailer?
> 
> Thank you everyone


Would the blurb work?

Sara had no idea her life was anything more than mundane. Following the tragic death of her mother, she found herself just going through the motions, pretending life was worth living. That was until she met Michael Bartlett. Once she discovers her distant past is colliding with her present, life takes a jolting turn. Suddenly, Sara discovers she is part of a destiny she never knew. One which puts her in the center of a century old conflict between a clan of vampires and a cruel, unrelenting demon. Now she must decide if she will risk it all to save those she holds dear.


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for doing this. Here are two of mine.

First one is for Abducted by T.R. Ragan (pen name) Escaping from a madman should have been the end of Lizzy's nightmare...but it was only the beginning.


----------



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you!  Added these and @C.A. I added your blurb.


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Sean, I just tweeted about your trailer website. I think it's great! I'm also going to mention it on my blog. Thanks again.


----------



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Theresa!  Started following you @theresaragan


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey, great initiative!

This is mine:






tags: spanish, mistery, thiller, suspense, misterio

thanks!!


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Originsean, I just wanted to thank you for making this offer to KB members again. I looked at recent traffic to my trailers and a lot of it came from this post on Kindleboards. Also, it may have contrituted to some additional sales I've seen.


----------



## Delaney Diamond (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for doing this! I have two. If you can only take one, please take the second one, Fight for Love.

*Title*: The Arrangement
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35-M-ePgGGE
*Blurb*: Brazilian millionaire, Leonardo da Silva, is still seething from when his African-American wife, Alexa, walked out on him four months ago. Now she's in his office asking for a business loan to help her brother. Instead of a loan, he's willing to give her the money, but only if she resumes her role as his wife for the next two months. She reluctantly agrees, and she soon finds herself wishing their arrangement was permanent. But when she finds out about Leonardo's betrayal, there may be no way for them to mend their broken marriage.
*Tags*: Contemporary, romance

*Title*: Fight for Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfst5BAlqXM
*Blurb*: Science teacher Rebekah Jamison lives a quiet life in the suburbs of Atlanta. Devastated by a tabloid scandal nine years ago, she ended her marriage to the man her parents never approved of.
Rafael Lopez, former professional wrestler and "Sexiest Athlete Alive," regrets the lapse in judgment that caused him to lose his wife. He shows up unannounced one day with some startling news, but he gets a surprise of his own. He finds out he's a father. To get to know his son, he whisks him and Rebekah off to his home in the Hollywood Hills for the summer.
*Tags*: Contemporary, romance


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Originsean, thanks so much for including my trailer. It had to be a lot of work assembling the pages with all the trailers...and I say a great big THANK YOU!!


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

What a fantastic idea, thank you for doing this!

Here's my trailer for my YA fantasy novel "Memory's Wake", made with my own illustrations-






PS, Don't you all wish YouTube would let us pick our own screenshots rather than from the three random they let us pick from?


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is my trailer, blurb, link - thanks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNhDtHR_OWA

When Craig Waltrip, an associate at a Philadelphia sports agency, uncovers a meeting with his boss and a man from Augusta National Golf Course, all bets are on. Deep Rough takes the reader inside The Masters, revealing not only the historical backdrop of the famed tournament, but of a plot that could destroy the very fabric of the tournament itself. Filled with hole by hole descriptions, high stakes and even murder, Deep Rough will make even the casual golfer ponder what really goes on at the most famous golf course in the country. A story about The Masters that you've never dreamed could happen, Deep Rough is a page-turning novel that is sure to please golfers, sports fans and readers of thrillers everywhere.

http://tinyurl.com/3l6zsmn

Tags: golf, sports, thrillers, gambling, Masters


----------



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

Got 'em, thanks!

@lyarde11751, I'm happy to hear that your trailer has gotten more views and your book has more sales. Hopefully this will continue to grow!
@Tommie Lyn, It's not much work , but I have a lot things I want to add to make it better!
@Selina Fenech, I agree, it would awesome if we could which screenshot we wanted

Thank you everyone, I look forward to adding more to http://bestbooktrailers.tumblr.com!


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi,
Couldn't find my trailers on your blog.

Some Rivers End on the Day of the Dead is YA.

Stairs of Sand is women's fiction.

Both trailers are on this string so I didn't repost for fear of retribution from our overseers.


----------



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm back! Sorry I've been gone, I've been traveling for the past week.

@Eileen, I got your trailers up. You can find them here: http://bestbooktrailers.tumblr.com/tagged/granfors. Sorry, it's hard to navigate and find all the trailers still. I'm working on making it better! If there are any other tags you want on your trailers, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## LeiaShaw (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's mine.

http://youtu.be/NEvdUmSMhuY

tags: paranormal romance, vampires, fae, fantasy, fiction, romance, paranormal

Thanks!

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## Mightybri (Jul 29, 2011)

"Hell to Pay" by William Brian Johnson is coming from www.hellfirepublishing.com. This will be available September 16,2011.


----------



## Megan Duncan (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Gt44nRBlSQ

YA Dystopian

After a demon apocalypse kills their parents and everyone they know, 17-year old Abby Phillips, her brother, Carter, and friend, Max flee their home to travel through what has become the wastelands of America. When radio transmissions of a resistance offering shelter and safety cease, Abby is tempted to give up. Struggling to overcome life-threatening obstacles in their dangerous journey, Abby and her companions quickly discover there are much worse things lurking in the dark than they could have ever imagined.


----------



## BELINDA BUCHANAN (Jun 9, 2011)

Nobody wakes up one morning and decides that today is the day they are going to cheat on their spouse. When the opportunity presents itself however, it ultimately becomes a choice. And that choice, whether good or bad, can have irrevocable consequences.

Book trailer for After All Is Said And Done


----------



## R.E. McDermott (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's my trailer for Deadly Straits. Thanks for collecting these. I think it's a great idea.

http://youtu.be/yrXyuEQsmLQ

By the way, a question to anyone who would like to share. How does one embed the videos in a message here? I tried the embed code from YouTube and it didn't seem to work. I just settled for the link.


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's another one, if you're taking submissions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2jWASya9h4
TAGS: paranormal, paranormal romance, romantic suspense, witches, spells, magic, magick, paranormal suspense

@R.E. McDermott: To embed videos, click the youtube icon on the message icon panel and insert your video's you tube number between the url codes.


----------



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

Great! Added these, 79 and counting at http://bestbooktrailers.tumblr.com!


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's a trailer/interview bit with me about Deadly Delivery and The Gift, two of my young adult thrillers now re-issued by Crossroad Press.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSTLTCQScOw


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is the book trailer for Enchanted Heart.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn9UHnWLJzk


----------



## kchughez (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd love for you to post mine.

Book Trailer





Wicked Warlock

Deakon Metcalf, a sixteen year old bumbling, stuttering nerd has been bullied all his life. He receives a mysterious gift and as soon as he puts it on strange this begin to happen. He journeys to Germany to find answers about what he's become.

TAGS: paranormal, paranormal romance and witches

~KC


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland (Feb 14, 2011)

This is the trailer for my new suspense novel, The Terminal Diner.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

The blog is looking good, Sean! Here's the trailer for The Gossamer Sphere:






Blurb: Kevin has always known he was different, but when a mysterious woman asks him to help her stop the violent seismic events destroying the planet, he's skeptical--until she shape-shifts right before his eyes and convinces him to join forces with the remnants of an old race--to save the world from the Cataclysm.

Tags: YA SF,YA,SF,scifi,sci-fi,science fiction,shapeshifter

Thanks! M.


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's my trailer for my book The Ultimate Sacrifice. It's a YA paranormal.
http://youtu.be/-TnrIGpEUdI
Thanks!


----------



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Up to 86 trailers. 
@Melissa Conway, Cool trailer. I was wondering what software you used for your renderings?

Thanks again! If anyone else has trailers for http://bestbooktrailers.tumblr.com, please post.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

originsean said:


> @Melissa Conway, Cool trailer. I was wondering what software you used for your renderings?


I use Carrara from DAZ3D and then put the clips together in Corel VideoStudio. Music is composed in Mixcraft using Sony Acid Loops. These programs are all pretty awesome (and with the exception of Carrara, user-friendly) - and on the low end of the cost scale. You can actually download DAZ Studio 4 for free - the cost comes later after you're addicted and want to do more! ;o)

M.


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

What a good idea!  I'm going to watch other people's to help me get ideas of how to make my own.  I made one using The Sims 2, but it's so cheesy and unprofessional looking that I'm not sure it would help my sales at all!


----------



## veronicaandeloheim (Jul 27, 2011)

Here is my first!!!

*What Will Happen in 2012 and Beyond?*




The question, "What will happen in 2012?" is being asked by a great many people. The Mayan calendar ends on December 21, 2012 which has given rise to a considerable amount of speculation about what might happen, including predictions that the world will either end or that we will experience some sort of catastrophic event.

With so much fear and uncertainty surrounding "What will happen in 2012?", we decided to ask Eloheim for their perspective.

In this 59 page book, Eloheim explains how we can use the energies of "2012" for our spiritual growth. Introductory price: $0.99


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I wanted to post my latest trailer, I'd love if you could add it to your site. Thanks! Lisa


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for doing this:

Here are the videos from my Hunchback Assignments steampunk series:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DZSKYA6x
And, for fun, the German version:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP_S6IMQBd0


----------



## terryspear (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks so much for the offer!!

I've made several videos, but nothing in a while, so here's my latest I made yesterday for the really popular The Dark Fae, fantasy teen book.






The Dark Fae

Alicia has planned a vacation at South Padre Island with her girlfriend Cassie in forever. But just as they're enjoying a day on the beach, here comes a dark fae to spoil their holiday, except only she can see what he truly is. Alicia has no idea how upside down her world can turn with a chance meeting with one of the dark fae from the royal house of the Denkar.

Alicia's always known she's different--that she can recognize the mischievous fae when they show up to "play" with the humans. Only now she's faced with one highly annoyed dark fae and she's certain he knows the truth about her. She can see him, which means her life is forfeit.

Add to that, his sister arrives, who wants to play, too. And their mother, the queen of the Denkar, will want Alicia's head, once she learns what Alicia can do.

And all because Alicia was attempting to rescue her friend, Cassie, on their beach excursion at South Padre Island, from the wicked fae. Now, Alicia has really gone and done it--and she's thinking she should have let the fae have his fun. Her friend's broken heart would be a lot easier to deal with, than Alicia losing her life.

But it is too late for regrets. As soon as she threw the soda at the dark fae's chest, she had declared war on the fae. And he is happy to take up the challenge.
Category:

Entertainment
Tags:

dark fae
teen fantasy
teen romance
young adult fantasy
Terry Spear
teen series
paranormal
fairy tale


----------



## BiancaSommerland (Mar 8, 2011)

Very cool idea. Thank you! 






I'm gonna snatch up your link and give you a plug on my blog. If you have a banner or button you'd like me to put up, just give me a shout


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Love your blog. Here's my trailer:


----------



## Clemz (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's a link to my book trailer for my erotic stories collection ebook Seductive Saints and Sensual Sinners



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQmBwJ30C4M&feature=share


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Sean. More great trailers since I've looked at this thread. I have one more to add for Finding Kate Huntley, romantic suspense. Thanks again!


----------



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I think I'm all caught up now. There are now 96 trailers on http://bestbooktrailers.tumblr.com! 
@Bianca, thanks for the link and the trailer!

As always, if anyone else has a trailer, please post and write if there are any specific tags you want. I'll post them on the blog.

Thanks!


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Oooh! So many awesome trailers all in one spot!

I finally have a book trailer to share. Here's the link: 




And tags can be: YA, Young Adult, Apocalypse, Demons, Witches, Magic, Post-Apocalyptic, Dystopian, Horror, Dark Fantasy, Teen

Thanks so much!


----------



## MindAttic (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a silly little trailer for my book.


----------



## rweinstein6 (Aug 2, 2011)

Would you mind posting mine please? Okay I have no idea how to get it in here. but here's the embed:






and the link:
http://youtu.be/aVmQhvap9TY

Thanks if you can!


----------



## ChrisThorndycroft (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi,

Bit late to the party here, but I'd very much appreciate it if you posted my trailer for a new horror e-novella.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is my trailer for my novel Rex Rising!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is my trailer for "The Bricklayer's Helper"


----------



## GregScowen (Jun 29, 2011)

It is so hard to find places to post or promote your trailer. Thanks to the OP.

I have made a list of 31 places to post and promote your book trailer: http://www.gregscowen.com/2011/09/31-places-to-promote-your-book-trailer/

Maybe the OP would like to add their site in the comments section of my Blog, I will edit it into the list. Anyone else with tips of posting sites is more than welcome to contribute.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you so much, that's very generous ofyou. Here is the trailer for my latest suspense novel NIGHT CORRIDOR. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdYIBMNHtsM
I do some voice over work, and did the narration myself. My website is www.joanhallhovey.com
Thank you again, much appreciated.

Joan


----------



## Laura Kaye (Aug 25, 2011)

What a generous offer and cool idea. I can't wait to check out your site! I have three:

JUST GOTTA SAY
Tags: contemporary romance, erotic romance, menage





FOREVER FREED:
Tags: paranormal romance, vampire romance, fantasy romance





Thanks again! And let us know if we can do anything to repay!

 Laura


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's mine! I hope it's not too weird. I did things a bit...differently.

This is for a romance novel that will be coming out in the Spring.






Right, I should put a description with it! This is still rough, but I think it will work...

Talia lives her life with precision and care, always categorizing everything. There's nothing she can't explain away. Until she meets a man who isn't there. Trent claims to be from another dimension: a parallel universe. But Talia shouldn't be able to see him. As they try to understand one another and how each can exist, they become more and more drawn into each other's lives. And when Talia realizes her own potential to help save Trent and his family from a crumbling world, she can't resist trying to make everything go according to her own plan.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's the trailer to "Scryer's Gulch."


----------



## lewaters (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow! This is fantastic. Here is my trailer:






Description:

Maya's shocked to discover it's not the heaven she imagined;in fact, a life of adventure begins the moment you die.

Zachariah, her faithful spirit guide, explains the rules of the dead: in order to regain complete awareness and reunite with loved ones all souls must review their previous lives.

Maya plunges warily into her turbulent pasts as a sociopathic High Priest in ancient Egypt; an independent mother protecting a dangerous secret in glorious Sparta; an Irish boy kidnapped and enslaved by Vikings; and a doctor's wife forced to make an ethical stand in plague-ridden England.

All the while, Maya yearns to be with those she cares about most and worries that she hasn't learned all of heaven's most vital lessons. Will she be forced to leave the tranquility of heaven to survive yet another painful and tumultuous
life? Or worse, accept the bitter reality of having to go back alone?​
Tagsast Lives, Reincarnation, Historical Fantasy, Fantasy Series, Soul Mates, Time Travel, Ancient Egypt, Ancient Sparta, Vikings, Medieval

Thank you so much! You've created such a wonderful site!


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Couldn't figure out how to make it show up here, but here's the youtube link:

http://youtu.be/zhkVHTlWwVg

The Vampire Shrink (new) book trailer

Lynda


----------



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry I've been absent everyone. I've been traveling a bit and visiting family. Anyway, I'm back now and I think I'm up to date. There are now a 110 trailers on http://bestbooktrailers.tumblr.com and most of them have come from kindleboards! Thank you so much and keep them coming!


----------



## cdofv (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for doing this! Very generous of you - and the site looks great!

Here's mine. The book is being released at the end of this month (September 2011). My website is: www.emmaraveling.com

Tags: Young Adult, YA, urban fantasy, paranormal, romance, Ondine Quartet






Description:

Seventeen-year-old Kendra Irisavie is an ondine, a water elemental caught in the middle of an ancient war with the Aquidae, immortal dark demons who will stop at nothing to destroy the fragile balance of the Elemental world.

Fierce and independent, Kendra has always played by her own rules. Gifted with the powerful magic of Virtue and trained to be a deadly fighter, she has spent her life breaking hearts and getting into trouble.

When her life explodes one violent night in a northern California city, a dark stranger appears, promising answers to her mysterious past. Alone and with no one to trust, she must now navigate through a dangerous new world, face the temptations of a forbidden romance, and remain true to her duty and destiny.

All while the Aquidae continue to hunt her down, in the hopes of eliminating her forever&#8230;

An edgy urban fantasy/paranormal romance, Whirl is recommended for older teens and mature readers due to strong language and mild sexual situations.

**Thanks again!
- Emma


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

My revamped book trailer for Catch a Shooting Star. I changed the cover too, btw.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Great idea!

The trailer for Distant Cousin is self-explanatory, pretty much:






Thanks!


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

Here's the link to my trailer, FORSAKEN.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5U3val4N0E


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for this opportunity! In July, I posted the link to the only trailer I had made at the time. But just yesterday, I finished the trailer for _High on a Mountain_ and got it uploaded. I'd love to have it included:






The trailer itself carries the description of the book. Some tags would be: Scotland, Battle of Culloden, Highlands


----------



## D.RobertPease (Oct 11, 2011)

Trailer for Noah Zarc: Mammoth Trouble


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Here are my two. The 2nd one I put together just for the heck of it.


----------



## CollinKelley (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's my trailer for my mystery/suspense novel, Remain In Light. Thanks for posting these!


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Great idea! Congratulations! And thank you very much for volunteering to promote the books of other indie authors.

My novel is entitled "The color of evil" ("El color de la maldad" - Kindle Spanish Edition) and is written in Spanish. The booktrailer is also made in my native language. This is a police thriller well positioned in its category, police procedural, with moderate success in Spain and among the readers of USA in Spanish.






More information on my website or profile on Amazon, both links are in my signature.

Thank you again. Greetings.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

I updated mine to celebrate the paperback release!


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Great idea. Thanks!

FROZEN IN TIME (historical fantasy/vampire romance)

Set in Ancient Greece, a time when the spirit world of gods and goddesses and other immortal beings bleeds into the world of mortals, Frozen in Time is an engaging story of a love that can transcend anything. Even death or banishment to otherworldly realms, or the transformation of the lovers into immortal beings.

After the death of his wife in childbirth, Philip, grief stricken and suicidal, joins the army of his half brother Alexander, with whom he has a very uneasy relationship. But the world of immortals has other plans for him and the vampiric monster, Scylla, plays on his grief by seducing him in the form of his dead wife. Horrified when he discovers the truth and that he too is now one of the immortals, it becomes his life's quest to escape Scylla, find a way of destroying her forever and also reunite himself with his beloved wife in one way or another.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Here is my trailer for The Adventure Tournament. Thanks!


----------



## AuthorMonica (Aug 17, 2011)

I do have a book trailer for Finding Felicity. Here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp_fJlQnYG0

Thanks so much!


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for doing this! 

Here's the trailer for SQUIRRELS IN THE HOOD.


----------



## David Callinan (Oct 10, 2011)

Great idea. Here's mine for my thriller 'The Immortality Plot'.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vPQZRu-jL8


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Not even sure if you're still looking, but here's my newly produced trailer for *The End of the World*:






Thanks!


----------



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the submissions! Sorry I've been gone so long, sometimes life gets in the way. Anyway, I'm back now and I think I'm up to date. Please let me know if you have any more trailers. We're up to 128 on http://bestbooktrailers.tumblr.com!

I'm also working on another project to help authors promote their work. I think it will be ready pretty soon, so I'll let everyone know. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the opportunity. I don't post my trailer that often, but here it is for my first Casey Holland transit security mystery, _The Opposite of Dark_.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojgoDKDW_ck&lr=1

Debra


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's mine:

http://youtu.be/VMvzmWJ4TCQ


----------



## Borislava Borissova (Sep 9, 2011)

Here is mine:

Affairs of The Heart - Two love stories, two affairs of the heart in one book. In them lives all passion I have for history and adventures, time-traveling and thrillers, mysteries and great love.






Thank you for visiting 
http://borislavaborissova.quenit.com/books/affairs-of-the-heart.html


----------



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks! I've got all these up on http://bestbooktrailers.tumblr.com. Please keep submitting more so we can be build the best collection of book trailers on the web. I mentioned I was working on another project and it's finally ready! Basically, it is a tool to help writers promote their work. It provides a way for writers to distribute a small portion of their book when you reach a certain number of subscribers. I think it would be a good way to promote already finished books (get readers hooked and then they'll buy the full version!) and to promote books before release.

Anyway, you can read more about it at http://tomtey.com/about and email questions. http://tomtey.com is the domain (the name of a character in a book I wrote). At tomtey.com/write you can submit your book and I'll post it! I'll probably start a new thread about this, but, if anyone wants something posted or wants to help test the site I would be thankful!

Thank you and keep the trailers coming!


----------



## Borislava Borissova (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you for the publishing


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for this opportunity.
Here's the one for my novel, Tangi's Teardrops, a YA fantasy.





If you need the book summary, here's the link to Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Tangis-Teardrops-ebook/dp/B006ZQU4BI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328011962&sr=8-1


----------



## lewaters (Jun 25, 2011)

I would love for you to add my newest book trailer. Infinite Devotion is the next installment in the Infinite Series and I'll be launching it in a couple of weeks.






Maya continues to delve into her past lives after death, and strives to complete the tentative journey required to reunite with her loved ones in heaven.

She must relive and explore her former incarnations as the scandalous and misunderstood Lucrezia Borgia in Renaissance Italy; a young stowaway on the doomed Spanish Armada fleet; and the rebellious Irish Robin Hood, Count Redmond O'Hanlon.

Her companions prove truer while her enemies grow stronger as her bygone adventures spin forth. This time she must experience the trials of loyalty and endure the hardships that only supreme devotion brings.

Tags:
Reincarnation Fantasy, Historical Fantasy, Past Lives, Infinite Series, Lucrezia Borgia, Spanish Armada, Redmond O'Hanlon, Soulmates, Spirit Guide, Heaven

Thank you so much for doing this.


----------



## Mike Nettleton--Author (Aug 10, 2010)

My wife and I have a couple. The Big Grabowski is a satirically-tinged cozy set in a small town on the Oregon Coast. Co written by Mike Nettleton and Carolyn Rose. Here's the link. 



 Carolyn's book Hemlock Lake, a darkly suspenseful novel is set in the Catskills of New York. Here's the link. 




Here's are links to our Amazon author pages. http://www.amazon.com/Mike-Nettleton/e/B0034YZG44/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1 http://www.amazon.com/Carolyn-J.-Rose/e/B003515CZ4/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1328227724&sr=1-1

Thanks. Mike Nettleton


----------



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

Updated!  Thank you everyone!


----------



## zstopper (Jan 11, 2010)

I've just released a comic video entitled "Bank Man Song" as a promo
for my Wall Street "gang of spielers" novel _Zombiestop Parade.[/]

http://youtu.be/AltIvluLGH8_


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Sean,

It's so nice of you to do this!

So far, I have two trailers. Here are the links below:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R76K5YNl_BE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uE4-3zZjbuQ

Thank you so much.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

I did some redecorating on my Ripple Effect trailer


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

http://youtu.be/XjtzPGR74VU

Thanks!


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

http://youtu.be/u9MUgd1NMiI

The Immortalis Series (Books 1-3)
Vampires, Urban Fantasy, Paranormal


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't think I have asked to add mine yet, here goes (humorous fantasy):






Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## MadCityWriter (Dec 8, 2011)

Are you still posting book trailers to your blog? I'd love you to add mine, _On the Road to Death's Door._


----------



## Andrew Crevier (Apr 28, 2011)

I didn't attempt to make a trailer that summarized anything from the story, but it does try to give a feel for the world outside the sanctuary of the poolhall that the characters have decided to fortify. The trailer also does little to show that the story is horror comedy. I imagine many who are not interested in horror comedy will be turned away at the outset because of the vulgarity in the trailer.

Amazon blurb:
Crystal Meth? Bath Salts? Viper? There's a new drug on the block.

Purple Crack burns with the pleasant aroma of bargain-priced grape jelly, and it packs one hell of a wallop.

Mike was feeling lucky despite the recent turn of events: he had just hit the Pick 3, he was about to take his relationship with the girl of his dreams to the next level, and when Herbie turned into a zombie and he had to deal with it, he didn't even get a scratch.

As three friends, two girlfriends, a zombie named Herbie, and a crackhead named Jerry Double Balls gamble with death in a dive pool hall, the world outside becomes more dangerous by the minute. Will Mike and his friends kick back until the zombie plague blows over, or will Mike's luck run out?

Zombie Guts is a novelette length story of undead, grind-house fun. This story is approximately 40 pages (12,000 words) in length.


----------



## Adele Cosgrove-Bray (Sep 11, 2011)

I've two book trailers plus some free audio fiction on YouTube here: http://www.youtube.com/user/ACBwrites


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

My novella "Secret Life of a Soccer Mom" is Suzanne's story of the secret that she'd been keeping from her husband. Here is the trailer.


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

A local activist wanted to make a trailer for my book. He thought it might help in his local election to vote in a new breed of sheriff. I guess when it comes to political corruption, the story is deathly familiar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_dGQPwxlc8


----------



## martyinmaui (Mar 31, 2012)

Great opportunity - thank you! I have two book trailers I'd like to submit.

Stepping Stones to Greater Resilience: Self-Development Strategies to Thrive Through Adversity
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq-a9zyLDFI

Inspirational Words of Wisdom for Challenging Times
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3tB_DkyZrA


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

originsean said:


> I've started a new site to collect and organize book trailers. http://bestbooktrailers.tumblr.com
> 
> I only have a few so far but I know a lot of authors make them. The plan is to categorize them by genre and create a system for people to rate them. So, if you have a trailer for your book, you can post it here and I'll post it on the blog. It would be great if you included a description and any tags you might want as well.
> 
> Thanks!







On the planet Kelanni, life is cheap.

With the aid of the fearsome "Keltar" enforcers
in their flying cloaks, a ruthless invader is forcing the native people to mine
the colloquially named "lodestone" - a substance from another universe with
infinitely destructive power.

The only ones who can stop him are a tiny girl with fiery disposition, a
former Keltar, a failed revolutionary, a musician and the mysterious creature,
Boxx, who seems to speak only in riddles.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry, embed doesn't seem to work, but you can follow link!


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for doing this!

Here's Betrovia's Youtube video:

http://youtu.be/DtqqoiReu90


----------



## DeanEdelson (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's a book trailer.

My wife's novel, "Aries Fire" hit #1 over the 4th of July weekend in Historical Fiction, #19 in Fiction.

Over 16,500 downloads in 5 days.

Here's her trailer link:

http://youtu.be/EFM7Hn1ms0g


----------



## DeanEdelson (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the invite!

My wife's historical fiction novel, Aries Fire, hit #1 on Kindle over the holiday weekend. 
Here's the link and the trailer:


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have finally started the website for my SF series and have just posted my first two trailers. I should have the third one up as soon as the book cover is finished.


----------



## locker17 (Apr 20, 2012)

I just did my first book trailer. Enjoy.






http://youtu.be/UO3CUFoQ1iA


----------



## MadCityWriter (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you have a Mystery category yet? My trailer is for my mystery _On the Road to Death's Door._











Thanks for offering to post book trailers to your blog!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is the trailer for my upcoming release of "L'Inked", coming in October


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

HI!

My YA fantasy/romance is book 1 of 4. This trailer is for book one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rWxyAvm_gk&list=HL1323827663&feature=mh_lolz
Below is link to the book. Thx so much
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006VRXR42


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

If you're still accepting - here's the link to mine ( I suck at embedding):






It is for my series, The Claire Wiche Chronicles (2 books so far). Tags: Claire Wiche, Wicca, witchcraft, healing crystals, demonic possession, Hell

Thanks!

~Cate


----------



## jtshelnutt (Apr 21, 2011)

I've created a book trailer video for my new epic trilogy Andy Brighton and the Dragons of Wyrme book one The Forsaken Orb. It's on YouTube.com and introduces readers to the graphics I created for the book and books to come. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

To be released next week: "L'Inked". Here is the trailer:


----------



## Meinos Kaen (Dec 16, 2012)

Here we go. This is a *crazy* idea that came to me while talking about the 21th of December with a fellow author. It didn't go away. I'm actually writing this. And then, I heard the music you'll hear in the background on a site and from there, I created a just as crazy trailer. I'm going to retouch it in the future, but...






It's now public, so... Let's see what the internet has to say about it.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I've been meaning to post here for awhile:

*Twenty-Five Years Ago Today *
For twenty-five years, Diana Ferguson's killer has gotten away with murder. When rookie obit writer and newsroom editorial assistant Kris Langley investigates the cold case of the artistic young cocktail waitress who was obsessed with Greek and Roman mythology, she must fight to stay off the obituary page herself.
tags: mystery, romantic suspense, newspapers, Greek mythology
http://youtu.be/RyaCXgRzwbA





*Sink or Swim*
After starring on a hit game show set aboard a Tall Ship, personal trainer Cassidy Novak discovers that she has attracted a stalker. Soon, she will need to call SOS for real.
tags: mystery, romantic suspense, reality TV, reality shows, personal trainers
http://youtu.be/dY13tZfN4xs





*The Flag Keeper*
Elizabeth may be a little bear, but she treats the American flag with big respect. After Dad leaves for a trip, Elizabeth pledges to raise the flag all by herself and create her own Independence Day. This book is designed to teach children about U.S. flag etiquette through an educational fiction story, discussion questions, flag facts, and an activity. 
tags: patriotic, flags, American flag, Flag Day, children's books, picture books, patriotism, flag etiquette 
http://youtu.be/LagmKluY1Us





My email is [email protected]


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi, guys!

I've just upgraded the booktrailer of my novel "The color of evil", the Number 1 on police thrillers of Amazon.com (Spanish Edition) since September 2011. Check it out!!






Thanks and best regards.


----------



## ccasey (Feb 7, 2013)

Just finished a funny book trailer last night.






My son narrated


----------



## cfmillhouse (May 16, 2011)

Here is the 4th book in the Talon's Epic series "The Long Twilight"


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Science Fiction
A friend composed the music, fitting the story very well.





I am of the mindset, shorter book trailers are better.​


----------



## LYC_Ryan (Aug 9, 2013)

Some great trailers here!
These are not my own, they're ones I created for authors:

'Steamscape' by Deborah Dalton





'Little Nani' by Cinta Garcia de la Rosa


----------



## Lady TL Jennings (Dec 8, 2011)

I have just finished my first book trailer (filmed in Bath during the Jane Austen festival!), 
which you are more than welcome to post on your blog under "Romance". 
Thanks!


----------



## stevebaldwin (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi,

here is a link to my new book trailer for your blog:

http://youtu.be/jaiIMIJjZfM






thanks,

steve baldwin


----------



## Wolfpack (Jun 20, 2013)

You left out the western genre. Here's a few and thanks in advance. https://www.youtube.com/user/wolfpackpublishing


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks so much for this! I've got two for my Dream Series (Paranormal Romance/Mystery)


----------

